# Star Wars: The Bad Batch: Trailer lässt Erinnerungen an Clone Wars aufkommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Bad Batch: Trailer lässt Erinnerungen an Clone Wars aufkommen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Bad Batch: Trailer lässt Erinnerungen an Clone Wars aufkommen*


----------



## GreitZ (1. April 2021)

Wird siiicher cool,, nur wie man aus den Gestalten evtl mehrere Staffeln interessant genug gestalten will weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht


----------



## tallantis (1. April 2021)

Naja was heißt Erinnerungen, der Trupp wurde ja in der nachgeschobenen letzten Staffel vorgestellt.


----------



## Cybnotic (3. April 2021)

Und wo bleibt das Spiel dazu


----------

